# A Preppers Letter To His Friends



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I thought this might strike a chord here.

_Dear Friend:_
_I love my friends, but I will shoot you if I have to. Iâm serious. Hereâs why._
http://www.shtfplan.com/conspiracy-...-to-your-place-when-shtf-no-you-wont_10222014


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

So very true!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I wish I could give that to some people right now, but they aren't exactly sure what I do or don't have and I don't want them to know. All they know is that we grow a garden and I can a lot. And that we like to do target practice. :whistlin:

I tried to encourage them to grow a garden but they're too busy at the beach or professional sporting events.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

This is why you don't ask nicely for someone else's food, when you are starving and wishing you had prepared to take care of your loved ones, and your children are crying, and y'all can smell that ham frying.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

One of my old school teachers died back in September. He was libertarian before it was a word. He taught science and biology back in the early 70s and I remember him specifically saying, "If you think you are going to be inside of your 12' fence, grilling steaks while the the masses are starving outside, you are dreaming. One whiff of that food, and you and your's are history.". . A very smart man. You'll never kill them all.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

vicker said:


> One of my old school teachers died back in September. He was libertarian before it was a word. He taught science and biology back in the early 70s and I remember him specifically saying, "If you think you are going to be inside of your 12' fence, grilling steaks while the the masses are starving outside, you are dreaming. One whiff of that food, and you and your's are history.". . A very smart man. You'll never kill them all.


Maybe not, but you can be the hardest target.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, a target for sure.


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

vicker said:


> One of my old school teachers died back in September. He was libertarian before it was a word. He taught science and biology back in the early 70s and I remember him specifically saying, "If you think you are going to be inside of your 12' fence, grilling steaks while the the masses are starving outside, you are dreaming. One whiff of that food, and you and your's are history.". . A very smart man. You'll never kill them all.


Maybe so, but we would try to keep what we have hid and hold out for as long as possible. DH and I could never get other family interested in prepping. So no doubt there will be plenty of kids and grandkids showing up to be fed. We can't give family that letter, but we can give them guns so at least we'll have help manning that fence. 

At some point, to survive TEOTW long term, I think people would have to band together into communities for defense and survival. Even then, the community would have to make some hard decisions about when to help those in need and when they must stand and fight in order for their own people to live. IMO prepping doesn't ensure our survival but it gives us a fighting chance. And if DH and I don't make it in that case, and there is no option to bug out, then hopefully we'll hand over whatever we have left to the kids and go to God in peace.

Thinking about this reminds me of the books One Second After and Lucifers Hammer and how those communities had to turn people away. Good books IMO and how I imagine something like that might go down.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

vicker said:


> One of my old school teachers died back in September. He was libertarian before it was a word. He taught science and biology back in the early 70s and I remember him specifically saying, "If you think you are going to be inside of your 12' fence, grilling steaks while the the masses are starving outside, you are dreaming. One whiff of that food, and you and your's are history.". . A very smart man. You'll never kill them all.


I bet if you shoot the hungriest ones first the others may go to a place that is easier pickings Another reason not to have close neighbors :runforhills:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'd bet not. Not many people here have a castle with moat, or a twelve foot fence. I'll trust more in Proverbs 15:1.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

vicker said:


> .. "If you think you are going to be inside of your 12' fence, *grilling steaks *while the the masses are starving outside, you are dreaming. One whiff of that food, and you and your's are history.". . A very smart man. You'll never kill them all.


Knowing you are amid the starving masses it would take a total idiot to GRILL a STEAK. Under those conditions, whether it be steak or chicken, mine will be cooking in a pressure cooker where smells are locked inside and kept to a bare minimum.


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

vicker said:


> I'd bet not. Not many people here have a castle with moat, or a twelve foot fence. I'll trust more in Proverbs 15:1.


As a Christian, I always appreciate when someone quotes scripture, even when I don't agree with what conclusion someone has drawn from it.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

so.... why worry about meat if you shoot people why not use that meat? Seems like you would have a good bit and an endless supply with the the hoards of people coming to get your stuff .....just askin


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Spinner said:


> Knowing you are amid the starving masses it would take a total idiot to GRILL a STEAK. Under those conditions, whether it be steak or chicken, mine will be cooking in a pressure cooker where smells are locked inside and kept to a bare minimum.


Yes, keep stuff hidden and cook discreetly. Look dirty and hungry just like the rest.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I am sorry to bust your bubble but it isn't the rabble that will come. It will be the town fathers with borrowed tanks collecting for the good of all. They will be in their fine houses giving nice speeches on it was some others fault and you were one of their supporters and have no right to what you have stole over the years. 
Before you jump on me this has happened here. Your history doesn't explain why american citizens citizenships were stripped because they lived in the south. How property was confiscated because they were oriental. 
You will have to be invisible to the public.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

A few of our friends prep, but not sufficiently. They are working on it, but are too caught up in one upping the Jones' to gain much ground. They know better than to come here. One who is a close friend made that statement of "coming to your house", and was told point blank, "hate for you to die in my driveway". Kinda got him a bit more motivated.
One friend is very proficient with it however. He made a slightly different statement to us..."when it all goes south, we (our families) should team up".
Ironically, his boy is coming over this weekend to learn how to make venison jerky.

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

vicker said:


> I'd bet not. Not many people here have a castle with moat, or a twelve foot fence. I'll trust more in Proverbs 15:1.


I'm figuring a few bodies left laying around the front yard would be a bigger deterrent than any fence.. .


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Roadking said:


> Ironically, his boy is coming over this weekend to learn how to make venison jerky.
> 
> Matt


mmmmm.. Yep, it is that time of year again 

We had a land owner doe hunt this past weekend, but I didn't do any hunting... WAY too warm out, and I wouldn't have been able to let anything hang. I'm just waiting for that first deer though for the deer jerky..


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup, his boy got one Saturday and bringing the meat over here. Love samples...LOL!

Matt


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker said:


> One of my old school teachers died back in September. He was libertarian before it was a word. He taught science and biology back in the early 70s and I remember him specifically saying, "If you think you are going to be inside of your 12' fence, grilling steaks while the the masses are starving outside, you are dreaming. One whiff of that food, and you and your's are history.". . A very smart man. You'll never kill them all.



according to historians during the black plague many of the european aristocrats survived because of the large land holdings out in the vast country side...they stayed away from catching it but they had gardens and all the other things that go with land...livestock,hedgerow goods,wildgame,etc etc. 

those nice tall walled gardens were not for looks.

people back then knew more about living closer to the land than today and its myopion they were tougher too.....much knowledge has been lost by humans since then about the basics of living simple.oh we can rig a vcr to record....fix computers and such technical stuff....but know little about how the natural world works in domestic gardens and animal husbandry or wild processes.

i had a brainiaque in a wilderness area once and he sat huddled up in a military coat saying he was freezeing as i walked around in longhandles cooling off catching fish for supper....i told him if you get out of the shade of the tree and into the sun you will be warm in minutes...wasnt long till he was out of the coat....ya just cant make certain things up in life....lol...to be fair he showed me first cd external rom...i think thats what they called them back then its been so long ago and other various computer things i had ever seen.

but i agree in a subdivision setting and the way people pile up in civilization....ohhhyyyy


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

* Revelation 18:4King James Version (KJV)*

4 And I heard another voice from heaven, saying, Come out of her, my people, that ye be not partakers of her sins, and* that ye receive not of her plagues.*


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes of course I know 'peoples' who need the shock treatment of that letter......
But for the huge part no one around here knows that I have 7 cans of Spam on the shelf.
Nor will they find out unless I can be sure that we are both on the same page.......

One area that I have not quite figured out yet . . I do stand out because of my wind turbines spinning away...........kind of hard to hide those 100' towers.......

"We'll just go over to Jims place and plug in the coffee pot"


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> But for the huge part no one around here knows that I have 7 cans of Spam on the shelf.


I've never told anyone, but I have children who have. I know it's been discussed amongst their college friends, and I know which of my neighbors are well prepared (most of them) from my children, and also due to the fact that our road has gone several times without power for a week or more (twice unable to get in/out for at least 3-4 days) and we know who the few are who came needing supplies.

I would be half tempted to take that letter and send it out as a group mailing to our zip code, although most of the people that would come to my place don't live nearby so wouldn't get the letter.

I wish everyone would keep at least 3 months of food on hand, it would be a big help if they even kept a month! I have a friend who has been sick two weeks, and ran out of food. (Her husband and daughter were out of town). I'm going to talk to her a little more about stocking up for emergencies such as what she is going through.

Dawn


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> But for the huge part no one around here knows that I have 7 cans of Spam on the shelf.


Ug, Spam. Don't worry, I won't come knocking on your door.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Haha! I bet in a real SHTF time you could trade a pound of spam for a oz of gold. That stuff can go a long way.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Just saw another goobermint commercial (fema) yesterday urging the sheep to have a THREE day supply.........

wonderful advice

when yer belly is panging you won't say Ug to the Spam


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would resort to spam only after everything else was gone. I've got my own resources which do not have even one can of spam.

3 days worth of resources is laughable. The time I had pneumonia I couldn't stay out of bed long enough to get the kids to school for a week. A trip to the grocery store didn't happen for well over a month.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

When I was a kid, my folks went shopping once a week (and not always for food, even then)...I'm lucky to get to the store once or twice a month unless we have appointments in town. The FEMA recommendations are not even for a week's supply of food and water. I wish they would change the guidelines to at least a 7-10 day supply.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll share my dandelion greens and twig tea with anyone. :shrug:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Elkhounds post (#20 this thread) got me thinking about a quote I read long ago:


> A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects.
> -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

my grasshopper lives down the road,always chkin in on my preps-but never offering any help.oh look u built a walk in cooler!garage door was closed but not locked-he let himself in.known him 47yrs.just had the same taik:ron-no ur not coming here.no ur not using my generator/or shower or chainsaw or freezers etc.well that didn't go well.lost a (friend) no great loss-moocher.if shtf?he will be the one turning me in for hoarding.then i'll shoot him!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll take dandelion greens over spam any day! If that tea is made from sassafras twigs I'll join you. If not, I'll snip some off my tree before I head your way. Blackberry tea isn't bad either.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cherry twigs, birch twigs, white oak twigs, apple twigs...... 
Blackberry is just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to underbrush teas. 

Don't tell the starving hoardes, but dandelion greens are really good wilted down in fresh deer steak drippings. :heh:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> I'll share my dandelion greens and twig tea with anyone. :shrug:



move over pal...i got a few bluegill to fry on ya fire and i "found" a few jerusalem artichokes to boil too....:buds:


amazin what some folks find...lol


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Found them, you say...... 

The east end of the garden is full of them..... and the pond 50 feet north of the garden is full of bass, crappie and bluegill. Bullfrogs, too....if yer into that sort of thing.
We can have fresh cranked walnut ice cream with ingredients all found on farm, after. :grin:

ETA......we should do a shortwave radio show featuring woodland eats after TSHTF !! :hysterical:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

found goods are often planted by certain crazy people....lol


thats not food..its not in a paper sack or box or cellophane wrapper....lol


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I do have to try more foraged food and meds. It really is a volumn of learning! Dandelions, purslane and wild parsnip (which is invasive and obnoxios, imho) grow all over. Wish there was some sassafras! 

I hear many grumbling and speaking of shtf. When I visit ds the tv is always on some show about foraging, hunting, taking care of oneself in bad situations, etc. The info is out there and probably easier to find than when I started reading MEN as a kid!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

bigjon said:


> my grasshopper lives down the road,always chkin in on my preps-but never offering any help.oh look u built a walk in cooler!garage door was closed but not locked-he let himself in.known him 47yrs.just had the same taik:ron-no ur not coming here.no ur not using my generator/or shower or chainsaw or freezers etc.well that didn't go well.lost a (friend) no great loss-moocher.if shtf?he will be the one turning me in for hoarding.then i'll shoot him!


Never tried it as almost no one knows we prep, but perhaps you could carry an invoice in your wallet/purse/back pocket for some very large amount of money and hand it to them to pay for their share of your preps.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> Blackberry is just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to underbrush teas.


Ya gotta go with what ya got. Although I do have apple trees, never knew you could make tea from them. I'll have to try it.


----------

